# Wireless mouse and keyboard Interfere with other adjacent PCs (same set up)



## dfg14 (Jul 2, 2008)

I work at a school district where in some rooms there are wireless mouse and keyboard setups - There are situations where one workstation's mouse and/or keyboard actions will hijack the adjacent PC. All of the PCs have the same set-up, and this does not happen all the time. Any idea of how to prevent this from happening at all?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Have a small screen between workstations?


----------



## dfg14 (Jul 2, 2008)

Houndog777, Thank you for your reply. Are you suggesting that I place a monitor between workstations?

All workstations have a NEC flat panel Monitors mounted on the wall. 

All of these are in Science rooms, and if you can envision the lab tables jetting out of the wall towards the center of the room, there is a monitor centered over each lab table, on the wall. The transceiver for the keyboard/mouse will either be placed on the Lab Table or left on top of the CPU (which is conveniently tucked under the Lab Table on a shelf). About 4 or five times a year, it seems, SOME of the workstations get hijacked by the adjacent workstation – and they have “Mouse/Keyboard Wars!”. Although this may seem like a fun thing, it is very disruptive for all parties involved. Moving the transceivers farther apart (as in the farthest extreme of each table, again, sometimes helps).

I’m seeking a more reliable solution – is there a way to turn down the send/receive strength? (fishing here)


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, you've misunderstood me.
When I say a "screen", I mean a piece of plywood or plastic at the right hand side of each workstation/lab table to prevent the signals interfering with each other.
In a work environment, each workstation has it's own cubicle to prevent this sort of interference. As long as there is a "barrier" between each persons keyboard & mouse, this problem won't occur.


----------



## dfg14 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ahhh! Oops sorry! This may be possible to some extent (as in a small “screen” around the transceiver – and maybe pointing it towards the keyboard/mouse?) – but there is not a good way to place one of any size between each workstation. Thanks though for the good thoughts! I'll try that!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I ran into something similar at work and it was fun missing with an unsuspecting user for a few days. The only solution without putting a wall between the computers was getting different brands/models of wireless mouses/keyboards. 

The problem with screens is the receivers will pick up signals from around them or others will move the mouse to access the other computers. 

IMO, you really need to go to wired mouse and keyboards.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

change the channel by resetting one of them


----------



## dfg14 (Jul 2, 2008)

That too is something I didn't think of (resetting the connection/devices). How many channels do they usually have? (Talking Dell branded equipment here, I think they are really Logctech (about 3 years old).

I can't go to wired (I think they should be that way too), I inherited the setup, and I have no control of budget. I have heard that about 1/2/ of the teachers like the wireless and the other half want the wired back. Until the hardware dies, there is little I can do but support the current infrastructure. 

When/if these problems crop up again I will try these resolutions. Thank you so much!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the ms one i am useing does not say the daughters cheap one has 4


----------



## rockstat (Mar 8, 2008)

what brand of wireless keyboard/mouse is it?

some companies offer a way to lock in the settings through the software in order for it to stop interferring with other items. i think they lock it in channels.


----------



## dfg14 (Jul 2, 2008)

Dell branded equipment - I think they are really Logctech (about 3 years old). keyboard is model # RT7D40 - From this Workstation, I can't read the modle number on the mouse that I have. Obviously, the keyboard and mouse match.


----------

